#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Investimos na Tecnologia Errada (Cabo UTP - Poe Direto VOLT)

## GilsonBarbosa

Boa tarde pessoal,

Venho através deste post compartilhar a experiência que tivemos ao utilizar o cabeamento UTP em nossa rede com poe direto da empresa Volt.

*1º Por que escolhemos o UTP?*
Por não ter dinheiro pra investir em fibra (maquina de fusão, equipamentos, mão de obra) e por desconhecer a fundo a tecnologia optamos por iniciar um projeto com cabeamento UTP.

*2º Por que escolhemos POE Direto e a VOLT?*
Já aviamos participado de um workshop da volt na cidade vizinha há uns 4 anos atrás mas na época não eramos um provedor, depois conhecemos a volt no final do ano passado, na época estava tendo uma certificação na empresa (foi o primeira que eles fizeram) então fui até santa rita e participei, a certificação em si não fui muito boa, foi bem confusa e bagunçada, mas deu pra ter uma noção geral e trocar experiência com outros donos de provedores.

Depois analisando os custos, velocidade que queria entregar, prós e contras, resolvemos comprar uma Power Net 1000 pra fazer poe direto com 165vdc e iniciar as operações, fizemos alguns quarteirões e então começaram nossos problemas.

*3º Os problemas:*
Os problemas que tivemos foram coisas aparentemente simples como queda do sinal (o switch ficava conectando e desconectando da RB), parava de passar banda do nada (não passava mais de 2 megas, depois de ligar e desligar o cabo da porta da power net 1000 a rede normalizava), e no final da rede hora não chegava conexão, hora não chegava energia no switch, e também o switch ficava mudando pra 10mbps, além de não subir ninguém durante a noite e madrugada, só voltava no outro dia de manhã.

Todos estes problemas com cerca de 20 clientes conectados e umas 10 caixas em cada porta da powernet 1000, tudo switch intelbras e usando PDC da volt e caixa da volt, o cabo 100% cobre, com média de 75... 80 metros por caixa.

*4º O que fizemos:*
Tentamos de tudo, trocamos todos os patch cord das caixas, trocamos os pdc, mikrotik, trocamos os switch, e tinhamos dois cabos diferentes na rede (duas marcas), um em cada linha, e os mesmos problemas.

*5º O que a volt disse:*
Ao entrar em contato com o suporte e relatar o problema o primeiro culpado foi o cabo, então indicaram um fabricante, porém a essa altura já havíamos investido muito dinheiro no cabo (2km de cabo) e então dissemos pra volt: o problema é o cabo? podemos comprar o que vocês indicam e nossos problemas estarão resolvidos? aí pularam pra trás e começaram a passar outros testes pra serem realizados, fizemos vários, testamos os pds, os switch, os patch cord, aqui em bancada rodava que era uma maravilha (100 megas com 10 caixas no final), ia pra campo (sol, chuva, sei lá mais o que) e os problemas começavam.

*6º Nova Certificação:*
Bem quando estávamos tendo os problemas a volt ia ter outra certificação na nossa região, então peguei e investi e fomos eu mais um técnico meu, a fim de tentar resolver nosso problema, desta vez a certificação foi excelente, não tenho que que falar do conteúdo apresentado pelo Alexandre, realmente valeu a pena o curso em si, então pegamos tudo que aprendemos e tentamos aplicar no nosso cenário, resultado? mesma coisa, trocamos todos os patch cord por patch cord feitos e testados um por um (cabo e conector furukawa comprados na Route), trocamos todas as pontas de todos os cabos que estavam na rua por conector da furuwaka, medimos a tensão/corrente de caixa por caixa, sempre chegava a energia correta no final.

*7º: Conclusão:
*Ainda temos uma parte rodando em Volt (que vira e mexe caí, para de passar banda, etc, mesmo problema) e outra linha tiramos a volt e voltamos os clientes pra antena, e outro ponto onde tinha uma quantidade grande de clientes nos mesmos postes fizemos um ponto a ponto até um lugar próximo da caixa por rádio e ligamos as caixas com switch intelbras com poe direto com fonte ubiquiti, e está rodando normal sem cair e sem dar problema (vai intender, mesmo switch, mesmo cabo).

Não falei mais com a volt, mas com certeza irão jogar a culpa no cabo, pode até ser que seja ele (o que acho difícil pois tínhamos 2 marcas diferentes rodando e ambas 100% cobre), mas enfim, podem também jogar a culpa no switch, então assim, ao meu ver precisão rever o projeto deles e embutir o switch e o pdc já na caixa, tudo da volt e indicar com certeza qual cabo deve ser usado, por exemplo, só o cabo da marca MTP tal modelo é certificado pra essa solução, assim evitaria muitos problemas, ou então parar com esse sistema e ficar só com fontes no-break que dizem que funcionam muito bem (nunca utilizamos).

Hoje trabalhamos com rádio, tudo Ubiquiti, temos ubiquiti na torre e ubiquiti no cliente, roda perfeito, os problemas? nenhum é só banda, o cliente cada vez quer mais banda que no rádio não é possível entregar.

Não fiz este post pra falar mal da Volt, os produtos são bem acabados e teoricamente deveriam ter funcionado em nossa infra-estrutura, mas não funcionou, se fosse hoje eu não gastaria nem 1 real em qualquer projeto de utp na rua, seja qual for a marca.

Nosso prejuízo é dinheiro parado com equipamentos da volt, por falar nisso, se tem alguém que usa e funciona ou que queira ariscar estamos vendendo a um preço muito bom, me chame privado.

Enfim, boa sorte pra quem vai ariscar no UTP, se fosse você esperava ter condições pra investir direito na fibra ou então fica no rádio mesmo, os espertos aprendem com seus próprios erros e os mais espertos ainda aprendem com erros de outras pessoas, fica a dica.

Até mais!

----------


## edmarmega

Aqui logo que começou a onda do UTP fiz 2 bairros 1 de 14 quadras e outro com 16 quadras.
o bairro 1 comprei tudo 100% volt na epoca eles ate switch com vlan vendiam, resultado uma bosta os PDS travavam do nada, usando cabo que eles indicaram, tomada aterrada na fonte primaria, primeira chuva que deu ela estourou, mandei para concerto alegaram que nao dava concerto, resumindo primeira tomada de rabo.

Ai resolvi comprar uma router CNC e fazer os PDS e a fonte, foi o que deu +- certo, pois as fontes que fiz aturaram bem, ja que coloquei mais proteção na entrada AC doque eles colocam.

Os PDS ficaram file, coloquei fusivel de vidro e fusivel eletronico, aquele disco laranjado, e capacitores de poliester, na entrada e capacitores eletroliticos nas saidas.

Ainda tenho alguns trechos rodando, mas não vejo a hora de rancar fora, e migrar tudo para fibra, pois ja temos em todas as ruas fibra e caixa, mas o custo para migrar ainda nao ta barato, e ainda toda chuva tenho switchs queimados as portas lan que vem da casa do cliente.

Resumindo, se for sair da via rádio invista 100% na fibra, esquece esse negocio de PacPon, pois vem descarga eletrica da casa do cliente da rede eletrica que ta nos postes, dos reatores de luminarias, e queima porta do switch.

Clientes que tenho na fibra 100% tranquilo, o unico problema é queda de energia no cliente residencial, pq o cara nao tem nobreak e nem aterramento ai trava ou a ONU ou roteador do cara, mas nada que tira da tomada aguarda 5min liga de novo.

----------


## sphreak

> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> Venho através deste post compartilhar a experiência que tivemos ao utilizar o cabeamento UTP em nossa rede com poe direto da empresa Volt.
> 
> 1º Por que escolhemos o UTP?
> Por não ter dinheiro pra investir em fibra (maquina de fusão, equipamentos, mão de obra) e por desconhecer a fundo a tecnologia optamos por iniciar um projeto com cabeamento UTP.
> 
> 2º Por que escolhemos POE Direto e a VOLT?
> Já aviamos participado de um workshop da volt na cidade vizinha há uns 4 anos atrás mas na época não eramos um provedor, depois conhecemos a volt no final do ano passado, na época estava tendo uma certificação na empresa (foi o primeira que eles fizeram) então fui até santa rita e participei, a certificação em si não fui muito boa, foi bem confusa e bagunçada, mas deu pra ter uma noção geral e trocar experiência com outros donos de provedores.
> ...





> Aqui logo que começou a onda do UTP fiz 2 bairros 1 de 14 quadras e outro com 16 quadras.
> o bairro 1 comprei tudo 100% volt na epoca eles ate switch com vlan vendiam, resultado uma bosta os PDS travavam do nada, usando cabo que eles indicaram, tomada aterrada na fonte primaria, primeira chuva que deu ela estourou, mandei para concerto alegaram que nao dava concerto, resumindo primeira tomada de rabo.
> 
> Ai resolvi comprar uma router CNC e fazer os PDS e a fonte, foi o que deu +- certo, pois as fontes que fiz aturaram bem, ja que coloquei mais proteção na entrada AC doque eles colocam.
> 
> Os PDS ficaram file, coloquei fusivel de vidro e fusivel eletronico, aquele disco laranjado, e capacitores de poliester, na entrada e capacitores eletroliticos nas saidas.
> 
> Ainda tenho alguns trechos rodando, mas não vejo a hora de rancar fora, e migrar tudo para fibra, pois ja temos em todas as ruas fibra e caixa, mas o custo para migrar ainda nao ta barato, e ainda toda chuva tenho switchs queimados as portas lan que vem da casa do cliente.
> 
> ...



Vou resumir esse problema: O problema real de quem investe nesse tipo de tecnologia UTP é ter faltado as aulas de física no ensino médio/2º grau, especialmente as aulas de eletrostática e eletrodinâmica.
Quando se faz um cabeamento com alimentação em corrente contínua (DC), há perda de tensão conforme a bitola e comprimento do cabo. Então para a eletricidade chegar mais longe é necessário optar por 2 caminhos: Aumentar a corrente ou aumentar a tensão. Se for aumentado a corrente, em cabos UTP finos, o cabo vai aquecer e derreter. Então opta-se por elevar a tensão. Por isso os 165 Vdc! 
O que muitos esquecem é que os equipamentos da Volt não realimentam o sinal emitido lá atrás no Switch do provedor. O que muitos não levam em conta é que os pulsos de uma rede baseada em LAN 10/100/1000 variam entre 0,7Vdc e 2,7Vdc... Esses 0,7Vdc teriam perda de tensão pra 0 logo nos primeiros 60~70mts, ficando impossível do BIT 0 ser reconhecido na outra ponta, agora imagine o rebaixamento de tensão em quilómetros.

Por isso Thomas Edison perdeu a corrida pela implantação de corrente contínua para Nikola Tesla.

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

tenho 4 pontos de distribuição em UTP, 
1 com fonte CCN e cerca de 100 clientes online
1 com fonte Volt powernet 1000 e 230 clientes online
1 com fonte Volt powernet 1000 e 90 clientes online
1 com fonte Volt powernet 1000 e 160 clientes online
todos os pontos recebem link por rádio com uma RB na borda para autenticação dos clientes, rede em OSPF. Nenhum dos pontos tem mais de 25 switchs em série por ramal, o uso dos PD'S é a cada 4 ou 5 switchs, o tronco (perna principal do ramal) sempre em switch Vlan (entrada de ruas da pra fazer com switch comum, baratear e não da dor de cabeça), conector pode ser qualquer um gold plated (2flex, GTS, AMP etc ..) este é bom e barato CONECTOR . Conector influencia de mais se você usa um PD por switch (são no minimo 10 conectores em uma caixa no sol e chuva), posso lhe afirmar que nunca tive em mais de 5 anos nenhum tipo de problemas como queda de tensão, perca de pacotes ou outros ... as queimas de switch são inevitáveis por conta de raios no verão (mas são minimas pra mim que moro no RJ e cai raio toda vez que chove de dezembro a março), esses PD's não sou muito fã mas uso um aqui outro ali pra proteger, no mais é só. Já usei os quadros antigos (os VT800 da volt e hoje substitui) aqueles tinham um problema crônico de fritar bateria, não controlava carga direito e acabava sobrecarregando, vivia trocando em menos de um ano (mesmo assim não tinha os problemas relatados por vc). Os novos principalmente o com acesso web é uma mão na roda e não tem o problema com o carregador, pra se ter ideia o quadro da CCN esta a 3 anos com as mesmas baterias (10 unidades moura 12v 7ah) e estão perfeitas. Pra sair do UTP tenho que ir direto pra fibra, isso aqui e pacpon é a mesma me&*@. Não tenho nada com Volt ou CCN, é apenas um relato afim de ajuda-lo de alguma forma, qualquer dúvida posta ai.

----------


## avatar52

O problema não é a Volt, o problema é que UTP não serve pra nada. Aqui jogamos dinheiro demais no lixo, gastando mais ainda pra trocar tudo pra FTTH.

@*sphreak*, sua ideia é interessante e me lembro bem do ensino médio (inclusive sou graduando em engenharia elétrica). Mas, a concessionária de energia permite a passagem de 165V DC? Como ficaria isso no projeto?

----------


## rubem

Onde a concessionária SABIAMENTE não permite maluquices tipo alta tensão DC eletrocutando técnico, o negócio é POE reverso, fontezinha POE 12V 1A no cliente, mas tem que investir na caixa, fazer circuito mais complexo com rele abrindo contato com o switch (Pra impedir o cliente de ter internet sem a fonte poe na tomada), um conversor step-up elevando a tensão pra carregar bateria, e... ter bateria, pra garantir umas horas de funcionamento do switch quando nenhum dos clientes estiver plugado (Poderia usar alimentação eventual vindo do switch anterior).

Pro caso de necessidade de desligar, que dá pra colocar um circuito lendo o led da porta ethernet 1 do switch (Que teria sempre que ser o cabo vindo da base e do switch anterior), pra desligar por uns segundos quando esse led apaga.

Poe reverso nessa hora é ótimo, risco zero ao funcionário no poste, precisa construir um circuito pra colocar na caixa com o switch, mas... na real custa em componentes bem menos que soluções 160VDC, só que o provedor teria que fabricar, já que nenhum fabricante vende solução desse tipo (Na verdade alguém vende, custa o preço do rim mas vende, é a TPNet? Eu vi algum tempo atrás, só lembro que era bastante caro (Provavelmente por usar fonte 24 ou 48V nos clientes).

----------


## brunocemeru

Minha experiência. 
Eu sempre atuei no rádio.Há 2 anos vi que não dava para a manter no rádio pois a necessidade de banda era maior que o rádio podia suprir.
Estudei sobre utp e vi diversos cenários e comentários.Alguns positivos.Não me inludi,mas tive que montar pois a grana não dava para fo. 
Não vou cuspir para o alto,pois a rede utp me ajudou.Porém hoje não ponho mais um Real em utp depois de conhecer ftth.
Não me leve a mal quem tem rede utp.Mas na minha opinião quem diz que funciona bem não está sendo sincero ou não conhece nada de rede.

----------


## andrecarlim

Ensino médio... Eletro dinâmica, eletrostática... Campo eletromagnético... Cara como faz falta o tal "segundo grau técnico"! É só no Brasil que inventam essas merdas... Mas está provado, só "inventam" porque tem gente que vai comprar!

----------


## raumaster

Analisem a soluçao Metro Ethernet do Luciano da Computech. Fibra caixa a caixa, switch com portas SFP, os switchs sao alimentados pelos clientes via POE reverso de 24 a 48volts. A redundancia das caixas contra desligamento pode ser feita via Anel, chaveador optico ou ainda usar fibra com varios FO e ir sangrando a mesma em diversas caixas entre outros recursos e coisas que da pra fazer com essa soluçao.

----------


## edmarmega

ai vc calcula isso tudo, e veja que a diferença para implantar o FTTH é cerca de 20% a mais

esqueça metalico e seja feliz com gpon e epon

----------


## gandhi

Olha pessoal no mesmo cenario de voces, resolvi investir na caixa metro da computech, e ate agora so alegria ja passei por alguma trovoada, e ta de boa. Ptp tudo em fibra. Alimentacao do cliente e nao me incomoda esqueco que. Tenho clientes na rede

----------


## 1929

> Olha pessoal no mesmo cenario de voces, resolvi investir na caixa metro da computech, e ate agora so alegria ja passei por alguma trovoada, e ta de boa. Ptp tudo em fibra. Alimentacao do cliente e nao me incomoda esqueco que. Tenho clientes na rede


Você instalou com o chaveador ótico? caso não, garantiu que pelo menos um dos clientes se mantenha ligado? Acho que só este é o ponto crítico do sistema... mas pode ser contornado com o chaveador...

Me pareceu o melhor sistema híbrido até agora...

----------


## sacnetcom

> Olha pessoal no mesmo cenario de voces, resolvi investir na caixa metro da computech, e ate agora so alegria ja passei por alguma trovoada, e ta de boa. Ptp tudo em fibra. Alimentacao do cliente e nao me incomoda esqueco que. Tenho clientes na rede


Pessoal reabrindo esse post, estou querendo investir na caixa metro da computech, só que nem sei por onde começar, o que vcs me indicam para inicialização preciso da ajuda de vcs WhatsApp (16) 991523438

Obrigado

----------


## gandhi

sem chaveador optico cada fibra ligo na media 6 caixas coloco fonte em todos os clientes e explico como funciona se retirar da tomada

----------


## gandhi

me add no zap 47 988153919

----------


## 1929

> Pessoal reabrindo esse post, estou querendo investir na caixa metro da computech, só que nem sei por onde começar, o que vcs me indicam para inicialização preciso da ajuda de vcs WhatsApp (16) 991523438
> 
> Obrigado


Procura no Youtube por Computechloja. Lá tem vários vídeos com diversas explicações que seriam impossível passar por aqui. Só vendo mesmo.

----------

